# Mutation X V2 RDA



## Mario (29/1/15)

Hello All

Ok its been a long time since i was here ,i hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year.
I need someone to point me in the right direction as to where a can buy the 
Mutation X V2 RDA...here in South Africa.


Peace!!!


----------



## Ollie (29/1/15)

Not sure who is getting stock and when, but i know vaporize.co.za had some!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (29/1/15)

Mario said:


> Hello All
> 
> Ok its been a long time since i was here ,i hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year.
> I need someone to point me in the right direction as to where a can buy the
> ...


I was gonna be selling mine next week, but someone already called dibs


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Hi @Mario, this is the hardware review area

I have moved this thread for you into the "who has stock" forum so retailers can respond if they choose to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (30/1/15)

Mutation X v2 in stock in Black and stainless ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

